

The Bitcoin personality cult lives on – (I post without commentary) - dpcheng2003
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/2014/02/27/1783842/the-bitcoin-personality-cult-lives-on/

======
gwern
ft.com links don't do well here because of their paywall.

~~~
dpcheng2003
Reposted now as a pastebin text. Thanks!

